# Just Got My First Custom Bowie!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I just got my first custom Bowie!!!

It's a Heafner Model 17 "Camp Bowie"

Here are some pictures, specs and reviews:
http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/756375/post/814020/#814020

http://www.cutleryscience.com/reviews/heafner_bowie.html

-Harold


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful! Heh, that knife's a sword!

We were at the Alamo last month and looked at the Bowie knife history display. Cool!


----------



## avm247 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats!

I have two customs, both 6" SOG Bowie knives patterned after originals in Mike Silvey's collection by my former coworker and knife maker, Tim Wuethrich.








I also have a Mad Dog Knives ATAK 2 with Kalgard finish...that chisel edge is SHARP!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 17, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Beautiful! Heh, that knife's a sword!
> 
> We were at the Alamo last month and looked at the Bowie knife history display. Cool!


Thanks Arnisador!

I am sure that Bowie knife display was cool!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 17, 2008)

avm247 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have two customs, both 6" SOG Bowie knives patterned after originals in Mike Silvey's collection by my former coworker and knife maker, Tim Wuethrich.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice knife!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 17, 2008)

very cool...that's a hoss of a knife.

reminds me vaguely of Szabo's work.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Sep 18, 2008)

Harold:  That is certainly an impressive looking knife. I'm a big fan of those wide-bladed heavier Bowies. It is very reminscent of some of those antique Mexican Styles that were poplular at the close of the 19th Century.  I know you are going to enjoy working with it. Last year Tim Ridge of Swamp Fox Knives made me a custom of my design,(you'll see it on John Stanley's TAKknives along with a trainer he made for me) . Those customs become very important to us, sort of like a member of the family or ole friend that is waiting to go to 'the field' with us. 

All my Best
Dwight


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 18, 2008)

Harold,

So how do you like it so far?  How dose it handle ?  What are you useing it for?


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 18, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Harold,
> 
> So how do you like it so far? How dose it handle ? What are you useing it for?


Hi Sheldon,

Been playing with it some.

It handles really well! I did the 64-form with it and it stayed put in my hands.

Don't know exactly what I will be using it for just yet but I am striving at this stage of personal growth as a martial artist to understand the "Riddle of Steel." 

I have worked the sticks for a while but I want to understand and respect the dynamics of incorporating steel into the mix.

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 18, 2008)

Yo Guro,  that bowie is super sick! Have fun-  Brad  %-}


----------

